# Rest in Peace Schevy



## Richard Smek (Dec 22, 2018)

Long time lurker - first time poster, I wish it were under different curcumstances.

Schevy has blessed us with his presence, loyalty, friendships, and most of all his unbelievable love from 2005 to the last few days before 2018 was going to change in 2019. He was within 5 months of his 14th birthday. He never made it that far, however did his best to spend the last Christmas with us. And some days he really tried - it was heartbreaking. Despite all the effort - he's now over the rainbow bridge. I hope it is a much better place for him. It left us all devastated (largely me) and he's missed tremendously every day. I am positing this here as a part of his legacy and remembrance. What better place than a group of similar dogs all in one place. 
There will probably be another puppy some day (it could be weeks or it could be months or even years). However, none will be like him. They might be better at some things, worse at others - but not like Schevy - my first GSD. Rest in Peace and may you forever by running, jumping, and chasing squirrels and rabbits -wherever you are. I miss you buddy.

Here are a few of pictures:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful dog, so sorry for your loss! RIP Schevy!

That last photo is absolutely adorable!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a beautiful dog. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy. I love seeing children with these wonderful dogs. What a memory to keep..


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

He had a happy life and was well-loved, 
what a beautiful dog! 

Thanks for sharing these lovely photos for his memory.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

you are so right, no one will be like Schevy. What wonderful photos to remember good times with. You remind us to never take our blessings for granted.


----------

